# American Flyer 283 with slotted brushes



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

When I consult my Greenberg's American Flyer Factory Manual the parts breakdown and exploded view shows coil springs and shouldered brushes. My 283 has slotted brushes with single springs, not coiled. ???:dunno: comments?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> When I consult my Greenberg's American Flyer Factory Manual the parts breakdown and exploded view shows coil springs and shouldered brushes. My 283 has slotted brushes with single springs, not coiled. ???:dunno: comments?


If I remember correctly, slotted brushes and single springs were for early Gilbert engines. The 283 came with shouldered brushes and coil springs. Most likely someone put in what they had on hand instead of the correct parts. As far as I know both have the same diameter. How does the engine run? The brush tension might be the only thing of concern. If you have the correct ones replace them otherwise order some with your next parts order.( I know you'll have a next order.)


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> If I remember correctly, slotted brushes and single springs were for early Gilbert engines. The 283 came with shouldered brushes and coil springs. Most likely someone put in what they had on hand instead of the correct parts. As far as I know both have the same diameter. How does the engine run? The brush tension might be the only thing of concern. If you have the correct ones replace them otherwise order some with your next parts order.( I know you'll have a next order.)


There is always a next order!:hah::hah: It doesn't run. I still have a couple of projects left undone. After then, I will tear it down and look inside. It am thinking that the eunit in the tender is not working now. We'll see...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am wondering if the brush brackets are interchangeable between slotted and shouldered 
brushes. I have a 312 with slotted brushes. I guess they are fine. 

Broke, I have a Frankenstein 283 also. They came direct wired. No plug. Mine has a plug.
Which is fine with me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Now don't forget, if you have the single, v-shaped spring, the brush bracket assembly is of course different than the coil spring brush bracket. Also, the armature "might" be of different length.Be sure you have the correct armature for the brush bracket assembly...Isn't this fun????:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would like to switch my 312 to shouldered brushes. I guess its one of those things you can try. If it works it is good. LOL.
If it doesn't, back to the drawing board.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I would like to switch my 312 to shouldered brushes. I guess its one of those things you can try. If it works it is good. LOL.
> If it doesn't, back to the drawing board.


I've done that switch many times, but I also have changed EVERYTHING associated with the switch. Just measure the length of the armature before re-assembly.


----------

